# MOVIE-Made in FL Keys, Oceanography Institute



## Mzyla (Apr 12, 2012)

If you have 5 or 6 min its good MOVIE.

The captioned language is Croatian a southern Slavic language very similar to Slovak. 
Croatia was once a part of Yugoslavia .  Believe me.....you'll understand the picture
without understanding the words!

How they ever   made this film will stay a secret, it just seems unbelieveable... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Yfbchq0xQmQ&vq=medium#t=

I was having tears in my eyes


----------

